

Flux: A Next-Generation Resource Management Framework for Large HPC Centers - fintler
https://github.com/flux-framework/flux-core

======
fintler
Overview at:

[https://flux-framework.github.io/papers/Flux-SRMPDS-
final.pd...](https://flux-framework.github.io/papers/Flux-SRMPDS-final.pdf)

------
baldfat
Very similar name to f.lux
[https://justgetflux.com/](https://justgetflux.com/)

it makes the color of your computer's display adapt to the time of day, warm
at night and like sunlight during the day.

~~~
fortytw2
And the exact same name as -
[https://facebook.github.io/flux/](https://facebook.github.io/flux/)

~~~
fintler
This project predates Facebook's by about a year and a half.

f.lux appears to predate them both.

